

Open Source projects in C++ - sam327

I have some knowledge in C &#38; C++ languages. Mostly I have worked on system programming. Would like to work on some open source projects in c/c++, which will add to my resume.
Appreciate your suggestions.
======
wsxiaoys
Maybe you should roll your own. I think a project experience should be
concerned about what you've done rather than what you have participated.
Anyway you may find Google Code Summer is helpful, but it's 2011 year's
application seems end.

------
davidw
Work on stuff that interests you.

